# Shed to cigar room



## jboots (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,
I'm thinking about converting my outside shed to a cigar room. This is an unpowered shed. I would say its 8x12. Questions are: what would you use for a fan? Brand, speed, noise? Do I need an air purifier?
Need help please.
Thanks,


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

You should try google. I put you question on there and a ton of threads popped up!

Unfortunatley I do not have enough posts my self to post the links to the ones I found.
So like I said pop your question into google.

Hope that helps


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

My first question would be, how fancy do I want this thing to be? 

If it was me and I wasn't planning on getting it wired for electricity I would run an extension cord to the shed and plug in a lamp and a heater. Grab a folding chair and my computer and smoke till the room fills up and bask in it till I go back inside. Instead of a fan I would crack the door for a couple of hours to air it out after I was done. Nothing special.

BUT, I mean if you're the type that likes things nice than the sky is the limit on what you can rig up.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

I was having this thought myself this week. Then I realized that my "Smoking Room" would probably be more like me sitting in the shed, on the John Deere smoking a cigar.. classy eh?

I'll have to stick with smoking on the deck and freezing my off.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well if it's an outside shed, you have all the fresh air you need. Any window fan will work. If you have a window you already have a hole. And it will suck fresh air through whatever gaps in the shed exist to fill the displacement of ejected air. But it will be cold air. So you will likely be just turning on intermittently. But you will be in , basically, a 8x12 smoke box. Deciding weather to eject the smoke and freeze, or inhale the smoke in your lungs and stay warm. You will be inhaling cigar smoke, one would think, more than usual, no? If You use an ionizer, you will be replacing filters or cleaning blades quite regularly. In your smoke box.

Considering the power option. I think extension cord may be kind of funky compared to underground conduit. But again, kind of late in the game because the ground is pretty hard now. ( I buried conduit electric to my shed at my old place, but only to get a light switch out there )

Review-
You haven't specified if you have one of those plastic sheds, or wood. Ceiling fan kits are available as well. So with your extension cord you will power a fan ( 8-20 Amps ) An electric heater ( 40-60 amp ) a light , plus possibly an ionizer ? On this 100' extension cord ?
You can remove the biggest power suck, the electric heater. And go with kero or propane. While you smoke, in your box.. now you have an explosive iginition issue. As well as noxious gas. 

Just my opinion here, I will play " Debbie Downer" here and say drop the idea. Just bundle up, walk out there, leave the door open and smoke your cigar using whatever shelter remains to block the wind. Just for the record... I have a shed and considered this... for about 5 minutes. Now I smoke in the garage or the car with the heat full blast and the window down.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

There have been a few similar threads here on puff - converting sheds to smoking rooms - that have ranged from simple to fancy. I wish I could remember some the titles but some different key search words should bring them up. The discussion in those threads covers everything: insulation, heating, ventilation, furnishing, etc, etc.

I'd say go for it. I live in FL and I hate smoking in the cold - LOL!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

V-ret said:


> My first question would be, how fancy do I want this thing to be?
> 
> If it was me and I wasn't planning on getting it wired for electricity I would run an extension cord to the shed and plug in a lamp and a heater. Grab a folding chair and my computer and smoke till the room fills up and bask in it till I go back inside. Instead of a fan I would crack the door for a couple of hours to air it out after I was done. Nothing special.
> BUT, I mean if you're the type that likes things nice than the sky is the limit on what you can rig up.


Or Jeremy's idea.

EDIT / :lol: or Shawns !


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i did this last year. Insulated the walls, drywalled, ran electric, put up a temp ceiling, inline 6" exhaust fan...and an indoor propane heater. I was nice in some ways not so nice in others. Chicago winter nights are cold so it was rarely above 40 in the shed, the exhaust worked but stole all the heat instantly. So i would try to play the heat it up, let it get smokey, then purge. In the summer it was nice though open the big doors and back window and have a nice cross breeze.... basically winter just sucks. I ended up moving to my garage though as the exterior of the shed needs alot of work and i was getting water inside the shed and water and drywall dont play nice.


----------

